
Not All APIs Are Bad - apievangelist
http://www.apievangelist.com/2012/07/01/not-all-apis-are-bad/#.T_E42xPQd4U.hackernews
======
itsbits
as far as API's being good or bad, it depends on the requirements that APIs
will fullfil. but i have to say, a company should not depend on the outside
APIs which we cannot extend as per the future requirements.

